# Changing time in GT5



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi All

Whenever I play GT5 on the Ps3 network, it's always an hour ahead. I've tried looking in the game settings, but can't seem to find where to change it?

Nige


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Does it say your date and time are wrong as well?
If so, you need to check your date and time in your ps3 settings and make sure auto correct for daylight savings or what ever it is isnt ticked.


----------

